# 10 favorite EXTREME metal albums...



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

How about that? Some people here like it \m/
I'll go first with the ones I think I've heard the most...
1. Sepultura-Roots, Bloody Roots
2. Entombed-To Ride, Shoot Straight, and Speak the Truth
3. Napalm Death-Words From the Exit Wound
4. Children of Bodom-Follow the Reaper
5. Anthrax-We've Come For You All
6. Slayer-Christ Illusion
7. Satyricon-Now, Diabolical
8. Triptykon-Melana Chasmata
9. Soulfly-Dark Ages
10. Machine Head-The Blackening
I regard Napalm Death as my favorite extreme metal band


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

This is my bro's departement. From what I heard, it's Slayer: Reign in Blood, and yes, Sepultura: Roots. My own favourite metal album has to be Iron Maiden's Powerslave. Is it just me or do I hear Fairport Convention in Iron Maiden?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I just had to bump the most popular non-classical music thread :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just had to bump the most popular non-classical music thread :devil:


Bring it on metalheads!


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I have always found the debut album by The Red Chord the best and by far the most underrated (extreme) metal album of all times. I am not sure where extreme metal begins and stops: perhaps Pantera isn't extreme metal but I see Sepultura in your list which is not much extremer than Pantera in my opinion... Anyway, if I skip all the great but maybe not so extreme metal (Metallica, Pantera, Helmet, Deftones, Life of Agony, etc) I can only come up with these ones:

1. The Red Chord: Fused Together in Revolving Doors 
2. Lamb of God: Wrath 
3. Mastodon: Leviathan
4. Sepultura: Chaos A.D.
5. Slayer: Reign in Blood
6. Revocation: Chaos of Forms
7. Converge: All we love we leave behind
8. Between the Buried and Me: Alaska
9. Dillinger Escape Plan: Ire Works 
10. Chimaira: Resurrection


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure if these are considered 'extreme' metal or not, but they are highly technical.

Cynic - Focus
Cynic - Traced in Air
Spiral Architect - A Sceptic's Universe 
Spastic Ink - Ink Compatible
The Contortionist - Language
TesseracT - Altered State
Meshuggah - obZen
Opeth - Ghost reveries
Blotted Science - The Machinations of Dementia 
uneXpect - In a Flesh Aquarium

Others that could make the list:

Animals as Leaders, Between the Buried and Me, The Faceless.


----------

